# How about some STICKY'S for our new forum



## momo608 (Jan 27, 2016)

I think it would be a good idea to have some sticky's for our new forum. Pedals by years of use, derailleurs etc etc.

I have something in the works already for pedals. I don't have a huge collection but I have enough to get something started in a few areas of interest. 

I am going to need your help so I would like to know what you guys think about this before I make a fool of myself.

Good idea?


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Jan 27, 2016)

Good thinking! I'd like that.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 28, 2016)

I think it is a great idea as long as it does not cause a bunch of work for the mods .It would be great for quick reference.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> I think it is a great idea as long as it does not cause a bunch of work for the mods .It would be great for quick reference.




I was thinking a basic start could be put up incomplete and added to as new information comes in. Sounds easy enough to me.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 28, 2016)

momo608 said:


> I was thinking a basic start could be put up incomplete and added to as new information comes in. Sounds easy enough to me.



Sounds good to me,simple enough.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 28, 2016)

With the whole only 24 hours to edit tour post situation id be difficult to go back and update a single post with all the info :/


----------



## momo608 (Jan 28, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> With the whole only 24 hours to edit tour post situation id be difficult to go back and update a single post with all the info :/




You are right, that does present a problem. Off the top of my head, we could have a running thread on whatever it is we are ID'ing and pull from that permanent additions to a sticky. In other words, clean out all the useless information and use that as the basis for a sticky thread. I don't want to throw the towel in right off the bat. I will work on starting something in a regular thread and we will see what can be done with it. Many times problems take care of themselves by letting the chips fall.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 28, 2016)

Agreed. Just know when we get down to what pedals "should" be on a bike, then we get to dive into what Schwinn was actually putting on them


----------



## momo608 (Jan 28, 2016)

By the way. I had year limits in mind with this, perhaps even country of manufacture limits. 1960 Chicago Schwinn's thru the final year of the Chicago Schwinn 1982/3. Chicago built only, No Le Tours for example, even Paramount's complicate things. To keep it manageable this makes sense. This is not going to be easy even with these limits. What do you think?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 28, 2016)

Im game, to be honest I think Metacortex might have quite the list to add, getting him on board would be the best move. Im sure hell be up for it. The parameters set sound good to me.


----------



## momo608 (Feb 8, 2016)

If someone wants to start their own informational thread and make it a permanent "sticky", please do so. Maybe some of you didn't read the post about editing after the the 24hr limit to maintain their threads, so now know you can have that lifted on your personal account membership to modify your informational threads. By the way, I didn't even ask for the pedal thread to become a sticky, but I did ask Dave Stromberger to lift my editing limit to maintain the pedal thread. More work than I thought it would be because of the editing problems but it seems to be working out nicely. If you do start a thread, reserving a couple of comment spots just below the first thread, is a good idea. Gives you room to grow and a place to comment on the thread above it. It was just luck I started out mine that way.


----------

